# textfarbe in eingabe- und textfeldern ändern ??



## RioT (16. November 2001)

hi zusammen!

kann man in text-und eingabefeldern (z.B. in Gästebüchern bzw. mail-formularen) die textfarbe ändern?? wenn ja, wie?
hintergrundfarbe funzt einwandfrei, jetzt fehlt eben nur noch die textfarbe.
ich hoff mal ihr könnt mir helfen.
thx schonmal im voraus

cu RioT


----------



## Fre@ky D (16. November 2001)

wird wohl so gehn:
(mit Textfarbe rot)

```
<input type="text" style="color: #ff0000;">
```


----------



## RioT (18. November 2001)

@ Fre@ky D.
danke, hat gefunzt.
weißt du zufällig auch noch wie man die schriftart dabei ändert ??

cu RioT


----------



## Karl Förster (18. November 2001)

Die Schriftart änderst du dann so, wenn die Farbe dabei noch eine Rolle spielt:


```
<input type="text" style="color: #ff0000; font-family: Verdana;">
```

Ich würde dir empfehlen dich mal mit StyleSheets zu befassen. Bester Anlaufpunkt ist (finde ich) --> http://selfhtml.teamone.de/css/index.htm


----------



## RioT (19. November 2001)

*danke für den tip...*

erstmal danke, dass du mir (zum zweiten mal) geholfen hast.

die stylesheet-abteilung von selfHTML is echt net schlecht. danke für den tip.

cu RioT


----------



## Feldhofe (27. Dezember 2001)

*Re: danke für den tip...*

Dummerweise interpretiert das nur der Ineternet Explorer, Netscape macht da gar nichts. :-(

Feldhofe


----------



## Dunsti (27. Dezember 2001)

ja, das ist leider das Schicksal eines jeden Webdesigners. Sobald eine Seite in allen Browsern gleich aussehen soll kannst Du CSS, und teilweise sogar Standard-Tags vergessen. 

Tip von mir: Man kann ja im Vorfeld in etwa abschätzen, welche Besucher auf die Seite kommen (z.B. bei ner Seite im Intranet haben meist alle Mitarbeiter den gleichen Browser)
Im Internet ist zur Zeit etwa die Verteilung 90% IE und 10% Netscape.
Am besten also die Seite für den meistbenutzten Browser optimieren, und auf der Startseite nen Hinweis setzen: "optimiert für..."

ne andere Möglichkeit gibts leider net, außer man macht alles mit Java oder Flash. 


Dunsti


----------



## Feldhofe (27. Dezember 2001)

Ja...da hast du allerings recht!

Dummerweise ist es bei mir persönlich aber so, daß zwar auch das übliche Verhältnis 90/10 besteht...ich selbst aber Netscape-User bin und weder meine User, noch mich selbst aussprerren möchte!   

Gruß
Feldhofe


----------

